# New member



## Unscene (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi there,

Im new to the board of course,and to mantid keeping.Ive done plenty of homework on care,and I figured it wouldnt hurt to join a good board to get others perspectives.

I also keep phasmids (mainly Heteropteryginae and Phyllium),so a predatory insect is a new step.I decided to try a Hierodula Grandis mantis first,and perhaps go on to more exotic species depending on my success.

Regards.


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome. I think you will enjoy keeping mantids.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 27, 2006)

welcome


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 27, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Ian (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum unscene!


----------

